# Clenbuterol is the magic weight loss peel guaranteed



## buyclen (Jan 20, 2015)

Clenbuterol is the magic weight loss peel guaranteed 
Training with increasingly heavy weights mainly in building muscles.

Who claims otherwise has no idea or knowingly conceal the truth. Rods and reels instead of dumbbells and machines, at least for the most part, and bearing exercises force load all muscles of the body. Once again, to become massive and muscular, should become stronger. No mass without power in this respect do not let anyone fool you.





Research has clearly shown that muscle hypertrophy (growth of muscle cell) is performed almost exclusively in the rapidly shrinking white muscle fibers of type 2. These rapidly shrinking muscle fibers are best stimulated by explosive and difficult exercise. Slowly shrinking red muscle fiber type 1 react to aerobic exercise and low intensity.
Conducting training bodybuilding with many repetitions, stimulates this only slowly shrinking red muscle fibers, which have little growth potential. Marathon runners have as well developed slowly shrinking muscle fibers. This is easy to understand that the long workout with many sets and reps is not suitable for building muscle mass. Purpose of meaningful training for construction must be made of the muscle to adjust to new and unusual requirements. This is not achieved with either more exercise or more repetitions or by continuous training, but only with the use of ever-larger weights. Not in vain called bodybuilding workout progressive resistance.

By constantly overload rapidly shrinking muscle fibers, which as stated has the greatest potential for growth, are forced to become larger. The result is the creation of new additional muscle mass. Another important point that should be borne in mind is that muscle growth does not take place during training, and only in the pause to rest after it. Since bodybuilders must train with heavier weights and relatively low reps to stimulate muscle growth, anyone who is interested in optimal success in terms of strength and muscle mass should train each body part once a week.


Since the author did not intend to write a training manual, it is time to stop the essential. In the article "Clenbuterol and building muscle", the reader learns that Clenbuterol acts almost exclusively on muscle fibers of type 2, or rapidly shrinking white muscle fibers. Therefore, when Clenbuterol is extremely important to train so as to stimulate rapidly shrinking muscle fibers, since only then expand real muscle building and strength action of Clenbuterol. and how must train to stimulate these muscle fibers, the reader has already learned in this article, namely heavy weights in a relatively small and explosive repetitions (6-8 reps). Unfortunately, many athletes do not know it or ignore it and then wonder that they Clenbuterol not build much muscle substance and strength. Then argue that Clenbuterol is working.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 20, 2015)

Well hello newby.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm moving this to the underground section and your "article" is full of misleading information FYI.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a spammer from Bulgaria.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 20, 2015)

Son of a bitch


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 20, 2015)

Go push your garbage on another board. We don't need it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello. I am looking for clenbuterol. Your post is filled with all the info i needed to make my purchase.
Whom do i send my monies to?


[Blocking pms now]


----------



## Yaya (Jan 20, 2015)

Spiropent 4Life.......

Love me some clenbuterol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 20, 2015)

Op. You should have a contest where members guess a number from 1 to 1000. The member closest to that number gets a free sample of clenbuterol


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't even use clen but i am in for buying from you since you are so knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## canadianbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol nice post coming from a guy named 'buyclen' who probably copied and pasted off google.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2015)

Article says hypertrophy is the creation of new muscle fibers...

Lulz


----------



## theboss (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL....I'm your hook up for clen....get your Ventipulman here!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Article says hypertrophy is the creation of new muscle fibers...
> 
> Lulz



Nutter butters are the creation of new muscle


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 20, 2015)

The article is written in the same bs format as an ad for Muscletech or something.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 20, 2015)

You guys got him all wrong. He's selling clenbuterol weight loss "peel". It's the rind from clenbuterol fruit.


----------



## mickems (Jan 20, 2015)

clen facial peel. removes double chin.


----------



## angelo212 (Jan 21, 2015)

Some of the funniest comments on any forum. I think his 1 post count will forever be 1 post count.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got some clen from "buyclen," pretty sure its meth.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2015)

Definitely meth.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Definitely meth.



Let me see your eyes to verify this? Also, have you done gay 4 pay yet???


----------



## buyclen (Jan 22, 2015)

clenbuterol
buyclenus us


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 22, 2015)

buyclen said:


> clenbuterol
> buyclenus us


great post. Very good insight here


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 22, 2015)

buyclen might be the first person I've seen on the board with red reps.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 22, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> buyclen might be the first person I've seen on the board with red reps.



I just gave him that


----------



## buyclen (Jan 23, 2015)

hm, clen is fast solution for weight loss, is not worse than Hydroxycut, it is approved in EU


----------



## zapata99 (Jan 23, 2015)

We don't need it.


----------



## buyclen (Jan 28, 2015)

Product Name: Clenbuterol 


Manufacturer: SOPHARMA, Bulgaria 

Clenbuterol is known as a sympathomimetic,and  these hormones are taken to mimic adrenaline and noradrenaline in the human body.Clen exhibits most of its effects on the stimulation of both type 2 and 3 beta-receptors.It is effective in helping to burn bodyfat, and is also effective in increasing muscle mass and decreasing fat loss. 
It generally come is 20 mcg tablets, although it is also available in liquid form. 
Customers will usually check their dosage individually,and  depending on results, effects.For fat loss, Clen seems to stay effective for weeks.Then is noticed when the body temperature drops back to normal. 
It’s anabolic function much quicker involves, somewhere around 18 days. 
Clenbuterol is attractive for its pronounced thermogenic effects as well as mild anabolic properties, fat loss, weight loss, rapid weight loss pill and prescription diet pills UK,US, Australia and Canada.
Medical reviews have mentioned its outstanding potential to promote muscle gains as well as fat loss and weight loss, also energy boost too.
There have been an increasing number of American,Canadian and United Kingdom  bodybuilders also runners  that are experimenting with this fitness weight loss stimulant. 

Many athletes who take Clen with cycle, also in liquid form claim that it promotes dramatic strength increases ,and reduces  body fat and promotes weight loss plan.
Customers claim that they enjoyed significant gains in muscle mass while using Clenbuterol. Clenbuterol's most valid application seems to be as a pre-contest, cutting drug for muscle straight . It is not banned by any athletic committeealso in Europe.
Numerous professional bodybuilders have used it for the last month of contest preparationand see rapid weight loss taking the tablets. Also Cycles can range from 8-12 weeks for this fat stripping pill.
The side effect can include nervousness, tremors of the hands, headaches, and insomnia. That is the reason although it is fairly anabolic, and it promotes the burning of fatty acids through brown fat burning,also is a weight loss peel and cycle for men.
Clen dosages are normally between 10-80 mmilligrams, for trainers that use this peels.
This peel can become ineffective for its anabolic properties after 18 successive days of use. Brown fat-burning , weight-loss will continue past the 18 day period of use. After twelve weeks it should be discontinued for a couple of months before it can be used again. Tthere is quite a bit of medical literature showing clenbuterol's potential as a bodybuilding dosage and most of these studies have been done on horses.

The general opinion of the athletes is that Clenbuterol dramatically alter body composition of fat and muscle tissue. In one study, men with excess weight was put on a diet restricted in calories and highly reduced fat content.For ten weeks the group that receives additional Clenbuterol weakens an average of 11.4 kg. The control group without Clenbuterol at the same time weakens 8.7 pounds. At first glance it does not seem too much difference, but if you look more closely at the results of the survey will learn interesting things.
Namely that the control group without Clenbuterol is lost than 5.2 kg 3.5 kg fat more muscle. Group Clenbuterol back, added 1.2 kg of muscle but also lost 12.6 kg fat. It remains to note that this survey is not exercised additional sports activities.Athletes have used Clenbuterol report huge losses fat. It is not uncommon to lose 5 to 6 kg of fat within four or five weeks (note fat, not water). 

How to take Clenbuterol:
Tablets are taken without chewing, with liquid. 
Adults:
- 1 tablet morning and evening. Maintenance dose - 1/2 tablet 2 times daily. In more severe conditions in the early days appointed 2 tablets in the morning and evening.  If you take a dose higher than indicated in the leaflet may appear shaky hands, sweating, headache, palpitations. Consult immediately with your doctor !
Do not take Clenbuterol Sopharma at:
allergy (svarahchuvstvitelnost) to the active substance or to any of the ingredients of the product;thyrotoxicosis (overactive thyroid gland);cardiovascular diseases - ischemic heart disease (poor circulation to the heart muscle), hypertension, hypertrophic obstructive cardiomyopathy, and especially those associated with abnormal heart rhythm (tachyarrhythmia); recent myocardial infarction;first trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 28, 2015)

Remember that one time?...when you were all like "Clen is magic weight loss peel"?...that was so cool...


----------



## mickems (Jan 28, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> buyclen might be the first person I've seen on the board with red reps.



what about Killkittens?


----------

